# New Personal Best Deadlift



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Thought Id stick this video my brothers deadlift this evening 225kg, he is making big improvements every week! Click to play video!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

my grip just went on left hand just as i locked out, this was due to my calluses on my left hand, they had smoothened out quite a bit while warming up.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Was a good lift, you didn't seem to use your legs as much as usual, think there is a lot more in the tank!


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Looked easy off the floor, very smooth, got more there I reckon.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone impressed if a post a vid of me doing a couple of these  (at sub 10% bf)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Anyone impressed if a post a vid of me doing a couple of these  (at sub 10% bf)


Not really.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mattyboo9 said:


> Not really.


damn! thought i might have a challenge on. never mind.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Anyone impressed if a post a vid of me doing a couple of these  (at sub 10% bf)


Well without the vid it never happened:whistling:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Yes mate go for it i would be impressed! Lots of talk on here but hardly ever any proof get them videos up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Yes mate go for it i would be impressed! Lots of talk on here but hardly ever any proof get them videos up!


ok, ive got a back session this weekend so will get it then. I got 2 @220 so [email protected] would be a good challenge and promote some new growth!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ok, ive got a back session this weekend so will get it then. I got 2 @220 so [email protected] would be a good challenge and promote some new growth!


The amount of gear your on i want to see more than 2 lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> The amount of gear your on i want to see more than 2 lol


this lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> The amount of gear your on i want to see more than 2 lol


mate, i got con coaching me, you think he advocates high doses??

And just so you know, when i did [email protected], i was using 250mg test a week as i was doing my cut


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ah ah good call the video above he is a natty, good strong legs gets it up easy but always struggled at the top but since changing his technique he has made vast improvements i reckon 8-12 months down the line he will be doing 300kg.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Ah ah good call the video above he is a natty, good strong legs gets it up easy but always struggled at the top but since changing his technique he has made vast improvements i reckon 8-12 months down the line he will be doing 300kg.


Yeah, should have it in him. He train a few times a week (deadlift) of just the one.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

fitdog said:


> Ah ah good call the video above he is a natty, good strong legs gets it up easy but always struggled at the top but since changing his technique he has made vast improvements i reckon 8-12 months down the line he will be doing 300kg.


300kg is a huge deadlift to get from 225 in 8-12 months. Not saying it can't be done but don't be disappointed if not


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

fitdog said:


> Ah ah good call the video above he is a natty, good strong legs gets it up easy but always struggled at the top but since changing his technique he has made vast improvements i reckon 8-12 months down the line he will be doing 300kg.


Ill eat my hat. Seriously.

Dont want to drag him down, its a good lift. But 300 is a whole different league.

The jump from 200 - 220 is easy,

the jump from 220 - 240 is less easy

the jump from 240-260 is hard

the jump from 260-280 is solid (see how many people on here actually dl 280! its not many.)

the jump from 280-300 is a nightmare, and not many people will ever pull 300 IMO.

PHMG, im just taking the **** mate. will be good to see a vid of your lift.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Ill eat my hat. Seriously.
> 
> Dont want to drag him down, its a good lift. But 300 is a whole different league.
> 
> ...


Yeah, awesome wan.king material


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, awesome wan.king material


you knows it!

If i cant get a vid of your Mrs, im going for the next best thing!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good lift mate, your hamstrings and back appear to be much stronger than your traps though as you seemed to struggle on the lock out at the top.

Get some heavy shrugging in and the top of the lift will be much easier.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thats good lifting there, tell your bro to keep up the good work

I pulled 160KG for 5 last Friday, next goal is 180KG 

PHMG be sure to post a video up mate, thats some good lifting at 10% BF :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> you knows it!
> 
> If i cant get a vid of your Mrs, im going for the next best thing!


ill get ther to do something now normal for a girl her size. She is tiny, but quite strong! (relatively)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Syko said:


> Thats good lifting there, tell your bro to keep up the good work
> 
> I pulled 160KG for 5 last Friday, next goal is 180KG
> 
> PHMG be sure to post a video up mate, thats some good lifting at 10% BF :thumbup1:


well, ive said it now. Ill look a c.unt and no one will believe anything i say now unless i do it. ITS ON....again..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ill get ther to do something now normal for a girl her size. She is tiny, but quite strong! (relatively)


I just want to see her bending over tbh mate! lol

Got deads tonight myself. really need to knock the weight back a bit. ill see how i go.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> I just want to see her bending over tbh mate! lol
> 
> Got deads tonight myself. really need to knock the weight back a bit. ill see how i go.


k, you video too (bending over).

Ill get the mrs doing SLDL and video from behind 

I'll make sure she gets some sweaty camal toe going first...nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

mm, its a deal!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Yes im sure he will be on to comment, but he knows it will be hard but good to have a goal, probably easier to break it down into smaller goals, but with commitments hard work and a good training partner (me) i think it is a possibility!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing these lifts Powerhouse!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

PHMG,

Heres my ass. Sorry, no sweaty camel toe , Wheres your mrs???? lol


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

what gym are you training at mikex ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Its Gateshead International Stadium mate.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

fitdog, your bro could lift alot more imo if he improved his technique, most of that lift was with his back not his hips, there are some good vids on youtube on deadlift, hips and chest should come up at same time for perfect form..... not hips then chest which will lead to a back injury along then line if you no what i mean. thats more of a stiff legged deadlift.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Yes his technique usually better than that there are other videos of him on here somewhere, he just didn't seem to get his **** down as much as usual either way he still hit a pb so definately more to come cheers for the advice!


----------

